# Del Valle Imperial SPRING JAM Car Show



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## CAJIGAS 58 (Mar 3, 2007)

Cars!!!! Food!!!!!!Fun!!!!! uffin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THE CHOLO DJ IN THE CASA


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

TTT


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

TTT


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

La Gente will be thier


----------



## CAJIGAS 58 (Mar 3, 2007)

gente94 said:


> La Gente will be thier


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slammedbikes (Nov 7, 2007)

Valley Kings featuring George" Cinco de Mayo" will be in the HOUSE !!!!!!!!!


----------



## georgerr (Aug 17, 2007)

gente94 said:


> La Gente will be thier


THANKS LA GENTE FOR THE SUPPORT, WE ARE ALL HERE FOR THE COMMON CAUSE OF THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

TTT


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

slammedbikes said:


> Valley Kings featuring George" Cinco de Mayo" will be in the HOUSE !!!!!!!!!


Woohoo


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*Valle de Coachella will be there !!!!!!!! Del Valle alway's comes to the Valle to show some love and we will do the same TTT for Del Valle c.c.*


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:




OMAR TRECE said:


> *Valle de Coachella will be there !!!!!!!! Del Valle alway's comes to the Valle to show some love and we will do the same TTT for Del Valle c.c.*


----------



## georgerr (Aug 17, 2007)

THUGGNASTY said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)

B Town Fernie said:


> Woohoo


YAAAAAAY................:rofl:


----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)

slammedbikes said:


> Valley Kings featuring George" Cinco de Mayo" will be in the HOUSE !!!!!!!!!


WHAT GEORGE?


----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)

slammedbikes said:


> Valley Kings featuring George" Cinco de Mayo" will be in the HOUSE !!!!!!!!!


WHAT GEORGE?


----------



## BIGDADDY75 (Apr 7, 2010)

WE WILL PUT IT ON THE CALENDER!! TTT!!
*LOWRIDER STYLE BIKE CLUB-WILSON COUNTY!!!*


----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)

BIGDADDY75 said:


> WE WILL PUT IT ON THE CALENDER!! TTT!!
> *LOWRIDER STYLE BIKE CLUB-WILSON COUNTY!!!*


:thumbsup:


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

W H A T said:


> WHAT GEORGE?


T T T


----------



## schaefer 64 59 (Jan 4, 2011)

ttt


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Cholo Dj coming to town...


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

T T T


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

T T T


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Pop lockers come on out...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Cholo Dj coming to town...



:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Come on April, it's going down...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THERE...


----------



## georgerr (Aug 17, 2007)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THERE...


THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT.....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Cholo Dj coming to town...


:yes:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Now booking shows for 2013. Pm or call me at 323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Now booking shows for 2013. Pm or call me at 323.557.2854 Mike


Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:yes:~t~t~t~


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

IM TRY TO MAKE IT GUYS MORE OVER TIME....HOPE I DO


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Now booking shows for 2013. Pm or call me at 323.557.2854 Mike



Book early


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Come on April...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Super Bowl of Kids Dance Championship jumping off...


----------



## georgerr (Aug 17, 2007)

B Town Fernie said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

P1DAILY619 said:


> IM TRY TO MAKE IT GUYS MORE OVER TIME....HOPE I DO



Just make it and we'll save you a plate


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Super Bowl of Kids Dance Championship jumping off...



TTT


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

GOODTIMES CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Super Bowl of Kids Dance Championship jumping off...



Get your boogie on..


----------



## georgerr (Aug 17, 2007)

B Town Fernie said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Super Bowl of Kids Dance Championship jumping off...



TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

B Town Fernie said:


>



April, right around the corner...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MidWestSnowWhyte (Jan 16, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

Spring Jam


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Sounds good...


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

ROYAL FAMILIA c.c. will be there. We doing big things this year!


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

bigdoughnuts said:


> ROYAL FAMILIA c.c. will be there. We doing big things this year!


Cool


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

MidWestSnowWhyte said:


> :thumbsup:



Bring some snow...not yellow either. See you there.


----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

T.T.T


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BIGDADDY75 said:


> WE WILL PUT IT ON THE CALENDER!! TTT!!
> *LOWRIDER STYLE BIKE CLUB-WILSON COUNTY!!!*


TTT!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Cholo Dj coming back to Valle Imperial...:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Deadly0001 (Mar 27, 2011)

Blue Knights MC will be there


----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

City Cruisers C.C. will be there!


----------



## georgerr (Aug 17, 2007)

rider1Vlife said:


> City Cruisers C.C. will be there!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Calling all pop lockers...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey George, save me a cold one cause you know I'll be there with bells and whistles. TTT.


----------



## georgerr (Aug 17, 2007)

The Trophy Guy said:


> Hey George, save me a cold one cause you know I'll be there with bells and whistles. TTT.


dnt worry i got it Victor :wave:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

*VEHICLE REGISTRATION FORM*​ENTRY #_____________​NAME:______________________________________________________________________________
ADDRESS:___________________________________________________________________________
CITY:___________________________________STATE:_____________ZIPCODE:_______________
PHONE:_____________________CELL:_______________EMAIL:_____________________________
TYPE OFENTRY: (CIRLCEONE) CAR TRUCK BIKE OTHER
YEAR:____________________MAKE:_____________________MODEL:_______________________
CLUBNAME &CHAPTER:_____________________________________________________________
CLASSIFICATIONCIRCLEONE) ORIGINAL STREET MILD FULL 
​****MONEYORDERS ONLY! *** (USPS)*​PRE-REGISTRATION: VEHICLE $25/ BIKES $20 DAY OF SHOW: VEHICLE $30/BIKES $25
_PLEASEEMAIL COMPLETED REGISTRATION FORMS ALONG WITH PAYMENT TO:_​*DEL VALLE CARCLUB*​*1210 Garnet ST.*​*CALEXICO, CA92231*​​*HOLD HARMLESS AGREEMENT*​Inconsideration of the right to participate, by execution of this entry form, Ihereby release and discharge Del Valle Car Club, officers and members, ImperialValley fair grounds, its board of Trustees, agents, employees andrepresentatives from all claims, lawsuits, liabilities, losses, or actions fromany and all known or unknown damages, injuries or losses, judgments, and orclaims from any causes that may be suffered by any entrant, participant, to hisor her person or property. Further, each entrant expressly agrees to indemnifyall the foregoing entries, firms, persons and bodies from any and all liabilityresulting from the conduct of any entrant, participant or spectator assistingor cooperating with entrant under the direction of control of entrant. Further,I agree that any photos or videos of myself or my property as a result of thisevent may be used to promote future shows.
​PrintName:___________________________________________Signature:___________________________________________
*ForShow Information Contact, Juan (760) 996-2420 OR Michael (760) 222-6030*​*SPRINGJAM CAR SHOW APRIL 13, 2013 IMPERIAL, CA.*​


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Ya mero, ya mero...


----------



## eddie77c10 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hell ya im going its good to see more clubs are having car show hell ya.... !!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm missing a training day for a program that I am trying to get into for this, so every one in the area come on out because it's going to be one of those shows if you know what I mean...:yes:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Less than a month away...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's just about here my brothers...


----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## juarez4 (Jun 12, 2010)

Desert Dreams will be there


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo...


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

This a mandatory show for the United Dreams familia...see u crazy vatos there!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

rgarcia15928 said:


> This a mandatory show for the United Dreams familia...see u crazy vatos there!!!




Good looking out Rick.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Two weeks away...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo...


----------



## georgerr (Aug 17, 2007)

ALLMOST SHOW TIME !!! JUST A REMINDER WE WILL BE HAVING FRIDAY NIGHT MOVE IN FOR CARS AND VENDORS FROM 4:00PM TILL 9:00PM :wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This Saturday baby...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

QVO>>>


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This Saturday...its going down in the Valle Imperial


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

georgerr said:


> ALLMOST SHOW TIME !!! JUST A REMINDER WE WILL BE HAVING FRIDAY NIGHT MOVE IN FOR CARS AND VENDORS FROM 4:00PM TILL 9:00PM :wave:



Calling all pop-lockers...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

How much for spectators


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Good show...thanks Del Valle CC


----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

City Cruisers C.C. had a great time!!!! Good show guys...


----------



## ITONEI (Mar 26, 2009)

Good job guys, no more stressing time to relax and enjoy


----------



## georgerr (Aug 17, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Good show...thanks Del Valle CC


THANK YOU MIKE I HOPE YOU HAD A GOOD TIME AT OUR FIRST SHOW, ALSO I HOPE YOU DID WELL WITH YOUR SALES OF CD,S AND I LOOK FOWARD TO WORKING WITH YOU AGAIN :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## georgerr (Aug 17, 2007)

ITONEI said:


> Good job guys, no more stressing time to relax and enjoy


Thank You LA GENTE for your support and yea its time to kick back, but soon start the planning for next year !!:nicoderm:


----------



## georgerr (Aug 17, 2007)

rider1Vlife said:


> City Cruisers C.C. had a great time!!!! Good show guys...


CITY CRUISERS Thank You very much !!:thumbsup:


----------



## georgerr (Aug 17, 2007)

Also Thanks to all the car clubs that came out to support us , hope to see you all at our next one :wave:


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

See you there


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

GOOD SHOW DEL VALLE CC..DE ROLLERZ ONLY VALLE DE COACHELLA...


----------



## one in a million (Sep 20, 2006)

Congrats on your show DEL VALLE>>>>


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

georgerr said:


> THANK YOU MIKE I HOPE YOU HAD A GOOD TIME AT OUR FIRST SHOW, ALSO I HOPE YOU DID WELL WITH YOUR SALES OF CD,S AND I LOOK FOWARD TO WORKING WITH YOU AGAIN :thumbsup::thumbsup:



CDs? I don't sell CDs. I just Dj....:rant:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

djmikethecholodj said:


> CDs? I don't sell CDs. I just Dj....:rant:


:roflmao:


----------

